# Telefono inalambrico no conecta



## Joorchh (Ene 25, 2010)

Hola.. mi telefono es un Panasonic kx-tc1487agb, lo que pasó es que un amigo conectó la batería al revés, despues de eso no prendía nada y se calentaba, lo desarmé y le cambié un diodo zener que estaba quemado y ahora prende bien. El gran problema es que no se conecta con la base. No tengo mucha experiencia arreglando este tipo de aparatos agradecería mucho que me ayudaran. Yo no tengo muchas esperanzas jeje.. es todo de montaje superficial, transistores del tamaño de un arroz y un integrado de 40 y pico de patitas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 25, 2010)

Ese tipo de telefono tiene canales codificados creo que son 10 para que funcione con tu estación (la base ) solo tenes que apoyar tu telefono en la base y listo este toma el codigo y gualaaa ya funciona ,lo mas probable es que ese sea el problema ,sino busca como resetear tu telefono ,espero que eso solo sea tu problema ,por conectar la bateria al revés y si se quema el diodo de protección y no creo que pase mas de eso.


----------



## Joorchh (Ene 25, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta .
Es exactamente lo que hice y no conecta, osea lo apoyo y se prende el led de la estación junto con el led del telefono, normalmente hacia un beep.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 25, 2010)

No recuerdo bien ese modelo ,pero casi todos son iguales busca en la base algún switch de reset,casi siempre con eso se soluciona mas no puedo ayudarte pero si recuerdo algo con mucho gusto te lo digo,
Por lo general el diodo que esta en la entrada de la bateria protege todo ,,,,,pero puede fallar o como digo yo siempre ,,,,y suele suceder (cuando me mando alguna macana y quemo algo)


----------



## Frutillita (Ene 27, 2021)

Lo pudiste solucionar? Me pasó lo mismo. cuando apreto el boton de tono, dice conectando y no conecta. Es decir no da tono.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 27, 2021)

Te saltaste un par de normas del foro, aun así, ¿ Probaste realizar los pasos que mencionan ?


----------

